# Various Language Translation Help Needed



## starl (May 23, 2008)

This has nothing to do with Excel - hence being in the lounge.
I'm looking for help translating a name to several languages. I'll need pronunciation help, too.

Zakhar's Golden Son

Zakhar is a proper name
Golden is in reference to color.. light yellow, but I want a word that signifies "Golden"
Son, of course = male child.

languages: Arabian, Egyptian, Turkish, Russian
any other volunteers, too, I guess. I'm looking for a name that rolls off the tongue nicely.

thanks!


----------



## cummingsea (May 23, 2008)

Zakhar's Golden Son, In Spanish Zakhar's Hijo Dorado. In spanish Son (Hijo) goes before color Golden (Dorado)


----------



## Greg Truby (May 24, 2008)

Actually I believe in Spanish it would be "El Hijo Dorado de Zakhar". But I"m not sure I have ever heard the phrase "hijo dorado". Were one to use such a phrase the implication would be something between "daddy's little boy" and "the spoiled son of Zakhar".


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (May 27, 2008)

In French : *Le fils doré de Zakhar*
In Arabic *: ابن زخرالذهبي = Ibn zakhar azzahabi*

Regards.


----------



## Stormseed (May 28, 2008)

*Zakhar's Golden Son*

Indian Languages (which *I* know):

Hindi: Zakhar kaa sone jaisa ladka
Gujarati: Zakhar no sona jevo chokro
Marathi: Zakhar cha soneri mulga

There are quite a lot of other languages but I dont know how to write in other languages..


----------



## starl (May 28, 2008)

oh wow! thanks! and I've had a few more days to get to now the colt.. another consideration is

Zakhar's Light (as in sunlight, not light-skinned). What I'm trying to say is the colt (his everyday name is Gaylen, btw) is a reflection of the goodness (the "light") in Zakhar.

Jafaar - can I get this translated in arabic? Stormseed - Indian, too... the others are rather long, but perhaps this may be shorter?


thank you!!!
Now that I have his everyday name, I'm so excited to get his licensed name!
oh.. ya'll are probably wondering what the heck I'm talking about!!!
Introducing Galen: http://picasaweb.google.com/T.Syrstad/Colt2/photo?authkey=w-W0HNGVrRM#5204683436411073026


----------



## Greg Truby (May 28, 2008)

Well, your Spanish is gonna be 

La Luz de Zakhar
However "Luz" is an actual name used for people and it's feminine. An alternative might be 

El Rayo de Zakhar (= Ray of Zakhar)
But I've gotta think Jaafar can come up with something way cooler.


----------



## Stormseed (May 28, 2008)

oh ok...how about this:

In Hindi (slightly sanskrit): *Gaylen - Suryavansham*

Suryavansham is one word - "Surya" as in SUN  - "Vansh" as in an ancestral family. Together "Suryavansham" brings out the meaning -- one who belongs to the SUN Family.


----------



## Stormseed (May 28, 2008)

Pronouncing Suryavansham

"Suryavansham" as in one word - the vowel of 'a' shud not be taken (in whole of the word) when pronouncing Suryavansham - it shud be: "soory*a*" "w*a*n" "sh*a*m". In other words, "a" shud not be an English "a" - it shud be an Indian "a" - I hope you get it


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (May 29, 2008)

Starl. here is how you say it in arabic:  *نور زخر*  = *Noor zakhar*


<TABLE class=tborder style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR title="Post 1580488" vAlign=top><TD class=alt1>


> But I've gotta think Jaafar can come up with something way cooler.


 
Yep  - This ancient arabic script can be funky fun . Don't believe me ? take a look at this  :

Greg Truby =* كريك طرابي*

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## starl (May 29, 2008)

Stormseed - I like where you're going with this.. but I don't know what an Indian "a" is..

Jaafar - what exactly does "Noor" mean? And is there anything in Arabic similar to what Stormseed did.. basically a word meaning "belonging to the sun" or the sun family?

Naming a horse (especially of his lineage) is serious business! I appreciate the help


----------



## Stormseed (May 29, 2008)

Hi Tracy

Indian 'a' is sort of pulling out the letter a -directly from your throat (without spreading the lips across). Here in English, we pronounce the letter a with a slight movement of our lips. We spread our lips across (slightly) while saying the letter 'a' in English. 

*'अ'*= Indian 'A'
*'ए'*= English 'A'

English A when pronounced in hindi becomes *ए*. You need to pronounce indian A. For more details, suggest you to Google the keywords "Pronounce the letter A in Hindi" and you wud be able crack it 

My apologies for I do not have that ability to explain this in a more detailed manner. Depending on my knowledge, I tried my best to explain it to you though !


----------



## Stormseed (May 29, 2008)

by the way, Noor means LIGHT. Is the horse a male or a female ? If she is a female then you can choose a name, something like, NOORJAHAN or NURA


----------



## starl (May 29, 2008)

Stormseed said:


> by the way, Noor means LIGHT. Is the horse a male or a female ? If she is a female then you can choose a name, something like, NOORJAHAN or NURA



He's a boy. a colt


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Jun 2, 2008)

> Jaafar - what exactly does "Noor" mean? And is there anything in Arabic similar to what Stormseed did.. basically a word meaning "belonging to the sun" or the sun family?


 
Sorry for the delay starl.

*** "_Noor_" means light.

*** a word meaning "belonging to the sun" or the sun family?

I would say *الشمسي* = _Ach*chamsi*_ which is pronounced like "Achcham- Sea" meaning _belonging to the sun_ or _solar_ 

So "_Zakhar which belongs to the sun"_ would then be: *Zakhar Achchamsi*

Regards.


----------



## starl (Jun 2, 2008)

How do you pronounce two ch's in a row??


----------



## Stormseed (Jun 2, 2008)

hey...i wud get u more names tomorrow...if u wud like to know, i have a huge file all with different names (ofcourse indian names) alongwith their meanings. However, this file is in my office computer and right now it is 11:15 PM (india time). i will get everything which is in context with the SUN.

i cud send the file to u...incase u need it, just let me know.


----------



## starl (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you, StormSeed - but right now I think I'm going to concentrate on the Arabic.. if I can ever pronounce it!


----------



## Fazza (Jun 2, 2008)

Jaafar Tribak said:


> I would say *الشمسي* = _Ach*chamsi*_ which is pronounced like "Achcham- Sea" meaning _belonging to the sun_ or _solar_


 
Jaafar,

first syllabol - Ach. Is that like Ak or atch?

Ach-cam-si. or
Ach-cham-si. Like ch in chop

Or something else?

regards, Fazza


----------



## Stormseed (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Tracy, no fret. You may go ahead with whichever names you like, Arabic or Indian or any other 

All the names are for only Males, keep them if you like and you may ask me about the pronounciation incase you like any of the names:

Check out these Names:Book1ABCD1NameDescription2Abhisumatradiant,anothernameofsun3Abhyudayasunrise,elevation,increase,prosperity4Aditeyaanothernameforthesun5Adityasun6Adityanandanasonofthesun7Aftab,Aftaabthesun8Aineshthesun'sglory9Anshuthesun10AnshumanSun11Arkathesun12Arunsun13Arun,Aroonmythicalcharioteerofthesun;dawn14Aryamanthesun15Balaadityayoungsun16Baladhityathenewlyrisensun17Balaravithemorningsun18Bhagadityathesunwhichbestowswealth19Bhanusun20Bhanudasadevoteeofthesun21Bhanuprasadgiftofsun22Bhaskarsun23Bibhavasuthesun;fire24Chitraraththesun25Deeptanshuthesun26Dhinakarthesun27Dinapatithesun28Dineshsun,godofthedaySUN ContextBook1ABCD29NameDescription30Dinkarsun31Divakarsun32Divyeshsun33Harisun,Vishnu34Himaghnathesun35Inakantabelovedofsun36Ishansun37Jayadityavictorioussun38Lalitadityabeautifulsun39Martandsun40Martandathesun41Mihirsun42Mitrafriend;thesun43Nabarunmorningsun44Prabhakarsun45Rajanikantsun,lordofnight46Rakeshlordofthenight,sun47Ravisun48Ravikiransunray49Ravindrasun50Rukmaradiant,sun51Savitendrathesun52Sourenofthesun53Surajthesun54SureshsunSUN ContextBook1ABCD55NameDescription56Suryasun57Suryabhanthesun58Suryakantlovedbythesun59Suvanthesun60Tapansun,summer61Taruntapanmorningsun62Tejeshwarthesun63Thinakaranbrilliantlikethesun,intelligent64Udayasooriyanrisingsun65Ushakantathesun66VikramthesunofvalourSUN Context

Take Care


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Jun 3, 2008)

Fazza said:


> Jaafar,
> 
> first syllabol - Ach. Is that like Ak or atch?
> 
> ...


 

first syllabus - Ach. Is like in _atch_

The closest pronunciation would be "_Ach-cham-si"._ Like in_ "chop"_ with an emphasis on the _"ch"_

Regards


----------



## starl (Jun 3, 2008)

does the "si" sound like "see"

Ach-cham-see

the a in "Ach" and "cham" like "calm"
or is the "ach" like the last part of "catch" ?


----------



## Fazza (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you very much, Jaafar.

Starl, I just thought it is easy enough to record a word or two and email the recording. Could even be done in Excel. So maybe Jaafar or another native speaker could record it and send it to you?

regards, Fazza


----------



## starl (Jun 3, 2008)

definitley - *if* they have the ability.


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Jun 6, 2008)

starl said:


> does the "si" sound like "see"
> 
> Ach-cham-see
> 
> ...


 

YES. The "_si_" sounds like "_see_".

and the a_chch_amsi should in fact be spelt "a_shsh_amsi" where both the "_ash_" and "_sham_" sound like in _*Shampoo* but _with an emphasis on the _"sh"._

Sorry for not being able to explain properly.I hope I explained better this time round 

Regards_._


----------



## starl (Jun 6, 2008)

so - *Zakhar Ashshamsi
*I like that.. 
ok - I need to talk to my friend and see what I'm allowed. But this is my #1 choice (I have to put 3 on the form)


----------



## cummingsea (Jun 7, 2008)

Greg Truby:
Usted dice que es El Hijo Dorado de Zakhar, pues tienes razon, pero como el señor no pidio el (THE or HE) o de (OF) por eso no lo puse.


----------



## jindon (Jun 7, 2008)

Japanese, if you like

ザカーの黄金の息子

Zakhar no ougon no musuko


----------



## starl (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi jindon,
Actually, I did think Japanese for a while  - but I think I want something connected to Galen's ancestry (he's an Arabian horse). Also, that name is long - I've got a limited number of characters I'm allowed (yes, silly!)

Jaafar - question - the name is possessive, right? because, it's Zakhar'S Light. Unless Arabic doesn't have a possessive? That is possible...
Is there any way you could send me an audio file? Else, can I send you one? I need to know if I am putting the emphasis on the right syllable.


----------



## hamonoakira (Jun 30, 2008)

it this still on?


----------

